# why ssbbw and bbw don't like me



## tinyman (Jun 2, 2013)

i am super skinny man , my weight is 54 lbs m i like bbw and ssbbw .
i want know why ssbbw and bbw don't like me ???


----------



## tinyman (Jun 2, 2013)

please all bbw and ssbbw answer


----------



## penguin (Jun 2, 2013)

It might be because you're coming across as super needy. You've posted your physical description at least a half dozen times (and I really have to wonder if you mean you're 54lbs or 154lbs), and you need to understand that that DOESN'T MATTER. If all you have to offer is your physical description, then you have nothing to offer. It's like men who send you dick shots - they're saying all they have is a dick, and that they ARE a dick. They have nothing else to offer a person.

If you want the women here, or elsewhere, to be interested in you, be interesting. Talk. Join in on the conversations. Offer opinions. Don't just sit on the sidelines and say "I'm this tall and this heavy and I love fat women! Love me, love me, love me!" Desperation is not attractive.

I don't want to be with someone because they're attracted to my measurements. I want them to be interested in me no matter what my measurements are. They shouldn't be more important than your personality.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 3, 2013)

I love huge dicks, though


----------



## ranterc (Jun 3, 2013)

54lbs,,??? Really?

I thought maybe it was a typo(missed the 1) I know my posts are always fiull of typos since I post from my phone a lot, but I've read other posts of yours and it always says 54lbs

I'm sorry but I'm having a hard time beleiving that unless youare under 4 feet tall or something ,,I'm short @5'5 and weigh 125lbs and am skinny enough that I gett called "big guy" all the time(sarcasically of course) 

Maybe its just me ,,


----------



## penguin (Jun 3, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I love huge dicks, though



Dicks are great. They're a lot of fun. What they shouldn't be is a conversation opener with a stranger.

I had someone email me a picture of how much he liked a profile pic of mine on a dating site once. With his dick resting on top of the picture of me he'd jacked off onto. He told me that was great and he'd like another. I'd never spoken to him before, and certainly never spoke to him after.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 3, 2013)

penguin said:


> It might be because you're coming across as super needy. You've posted your physical description at least a half dozen times (and I really have to wonder if you mean you're 54lbs or 154lbs), and you need to understand that that DOESN'T MATTER. If all you have to offer is your physical description, then you have nothing to offer. It's like men who send you dick shots - they're saying all they have is a dick, and that they ARE a dick. They have nothing else to offer a person.
> 
> If you want the women here, or elsewhere, to be interested in you, be interesting. Talk. Join in on the conversations. Offer opinions. Don't just sit on the sidelines and say "I'm this tall and this heavy and I love fat women! Love me, love me, love me!" Desperation is not attractive.
> 
> I don't want to be with someone because they're attracted to my measurements. I want them to be interested in me no matter what my measurements are. They shouldn't be more important than your personality.



this exactly 

I am more than my body size and I also need someone who has great conversation skills amongst other things.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 3, 2013)

I agree with you. I think this person has a certain fantasy & is obsessed with it. That alone is annoying & a turnoff.



ranterc said:


> 54lbs,,??? Really?
> 
> I thought maybe it was a typo(missed the 1) I know my posts are always fiull of typos since I post from my phone a lot, but I've read other posts of yours and it always says 54lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 3, 2013)

penguin said:


> It might be because you're coming across as super needy. You've posted your physical description at least a half dozen times (and I really have to wonder if you mean you're 54lbs or 154lbs), and you need to understand that that DOESN'T MATTER. If all you have to offer is your physical description, then you have nothing to offer. It's like men who send you dick shots - they're saying all they have is a dick, and that they ARE a dick. They have nothing else to offer a person.
> 
> If you want the women here, or elsewhere, to be interested in you, be interesting. Talk. Join in on the conversations. Offer opinions. Don't just sit on the sidelines and say "I'm this tall and this heavy and I love fat women! Love me, love me, love me!" Desperation is not attractive.
> 
> I don't want to be with someone because they're attracted to my measurements. I want them to be interested in me no matter what my measurements are. They shouldn't be more important than your personality.



This. Exactly this. I don't care what size you are, I care what your personality's like..which at the moment is coming across as desperate to be liked and needing validation, which isn't attractive. Join in some conversations - aim to make some friends and you never know, one of those might turn out to be more than a friend. Same goes for life away from the internet.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2013)

I was waiting for him to post something like this. I should have made a bet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 3, 2013)

we can drink rootbeer and watch the thread unfold


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2013)

A sound plan!


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2013)

that lil dude on game of thrones, Peter Dinklage, wouldn't have a problem


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 3, 2013)

swordchick said:


> I agree with you. I think this person has a certain fantasy & is obsessed with it. That alone is annoying & a turnoff.



uh huh. definitely. it's one thing to have a fantasy and another thing to be totally obsessed with it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> that lil dude on game of thrones, Peter Dinklage, wouldn't have a problem


Oh yum yum. What a tasty treat.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2013)

tinyman said:


> i am super skinny man , my weight is 54 lbs m i like bbw and ssbbw .
> i want know why ssbbw and bbw don't like me ???





tinyman said:


> please all bbw and ssbbw answer



1. There are over 60,000 people in DIMS. Let's say half are women. Do you really, really want "all" 30,000 women (who probably outweigh you by at least four times) to answer your post? And do you want all of these Amazons (by your standards) to become angry by harassing them?

2. Peter Dinklage is a "Little Person (LP)" who is very powerful in today's media and as a world famous actor. He won a Golden Globe for Acting. In the opening credits for Game of Thrones his name is FIRST on the actors and has its own screen - which is a great honor too. He plays a stud, a smart and fair royal heir, who has morals. He has done skits on SNL with Drunk Uncle. If you are a LP, you should study Peter's charms.

3. Some on this board have guessed you might be a LP too. I have another guess - perhaps you are a child? or a troll?

4. But as a newbie, you did succeed in getting some attention - even if was negative attention.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 6, 2013)

penguin said:


> You've posted your physical description at least a half dozen times (and I really have to wonder if you mean you're 54lbs or 154lbs), and you need to understand that that DOESN'T MATTER.


 -says someone who must not spend much time reading BBW dating profiles.


----------



## penguin (Jun 6, 2013)

Yukikaze said:


> -says someone who must not spend much time reading BBW dating profiles.



This isn't a dating site.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG its almost Croissants on a train again (though the OP seems to have not posted much else here)


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't help but giggle....

From what's been said, this guy seems too small to be a "full man" and "only has a dick to offer"?

That's gotta be one heavy phallus.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 6, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> OMG its almost Croissants on a train again (though the OP seems to have not posted much else here)



I want a croissant with butter and jam  that would be a yummy and wonderful snack. Anything but Nice! root beer.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 6, 2013)

Yukikaze said:


> -says someone who must not spend much time reading BBW dating profiles.



As with ANY dating site (this place not being one of those) each person will try to find that one person who fits their ideal. As one of the larger ssbbw's on this site I'd like to say that I've read many, many dating profiles on the typical "BBW" sites. I do not fit 99.9% of them. I've also experienced the fantasy daters, the feeders who hide who they really are, the guys who think that anything over a size 18 is TOO big, the men who think that if you weight less than 400 lbs you are too small, the men who come across as serial daters (meaning that they date multiples of women, all unknowing of one another) at the same time, and men who are MARRIED to thin women who only after YEARS of being married realized that their true heart belongs to the fuller figured woman. 
It always strikes me as funny how people tend to assume that if you are morbidly obese you must not (and in several cases I have been told that I SHOULD NOT) have an ideal. I've been told that I shouldn't be picky and choosy--because God forbid I end up alone and desperate (eyeroll). I've been told that I should look past the outside and see what's on the inside. For me that is not possible. I know what I like and I like tall thin attractive men who can keep up with me mentally, make me laugh and whom are not fixated on fulfilling their obesity fantasies. I've been told that makes me shallow--but I don't care. I know what attracts me and I do not feel as if I should just take whomever comes along "just because I am ssbbw" who by typical media and societal standards should be a pathetic, desperate and clingy schoolmarm. I do not feel that I would have to date people I am not attracted to because that's what SOCIETY says I should be doing. I have my preferences--just as you do. 
I'll be the first to admit that size DOES matter--to me. I would be terrified of hurting someone physically whom weighed (in my case) 10 times smaller than I do.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 6, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> OMG its almost Croissants on a train again (though the OP seems to have not posted much else here)



I was going to mention croissants. Croissants and root beer for everyone!


----------



## natepogue (Jun 7, 2013)

penguin said:


> I had someone email me a picture of how much he liked a profile pic of mine on a dating site once. With his dick resting on top of the picture of me he'd jacked off onto. He told me that was great and he'd like another. I'd never spoken to him before, and certainly never spoke to him after.



damn. i'm going to use this one cause that is smooth


----------



## J34 (Jun 7, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I was waiting for him to post something like this. I should have made a bet.



Thought I was the only one who thought the same things.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 7, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> OMG its almost Croissants on a train again (though the OP seems to have not posted much else here)





Sweet Tooth said:


> I was going to mention croissants. Croissants and root beer for everyone!



*But not spaghetti - those are fighting words on a train!!!!*


SPAGHETTI FIGHT ON TRAIN VIDEO

*REST EASY- no pasta was harmed during the altercation!!!!*


----------



## Paquito (Jun 7, 2013)

He obviously won't be responding until ALL of the (SS)BBW answer. 

_all of them_


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 7, 2013)

Paquito said:


> He obviously won't be responding until ALL of the (SS)BBW answer.
> 
> _all of them_



I think the OP will respond regardless- don't mess with Paquito!!!!!


----------



## Jooplef (Jun 7, 2013)

"i am super skinny man , my weight is 54 lbs m i like bbw and ssbbw ."

Weng Weng, they may be offput by your command of grammar and punctuation. Makes you seem like a know-it-all...


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 7, 2013)

There is someone for everyone. If you sound like you are a fun person to be around, women will flock to you. If you sound boring, predictable or creepy then you will have to wait for a woman who wants that to come along.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 7, 2013)

He's proud of his size. He should have posted his photo. Maybe he could have disclosed his age. I think he is Mr. Snuffleupagus, only Big Bird can see him. He is full of poo!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2013)

He did post "his photo," by which I mean a photo of an incredibly anorexic man that he pulled off the internet. I reported it because it was so horrific and was not actually a pic of him. Guess the mods agreed.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 7, 2013)

Pfft. I call BS.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 7, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> As with ANY dating site (this place not being one of those) each person will try to find that one person who fits their ideal. As one of the larger ssbbw's on this site I'd like to say that I've read many, many dating profiles on the typical "BBW" sites. I do not fit 99.9% of them. I've also experienced the fantasy daters, the feeders who hide who they really are, the guys who think that anything over a size 18 is TOO big, the men who think that if you weight less than 400 lbs you are too small, the men who come across as serial daters (meaning that they date multiples of women, all unknowing of one another) at the same time, and men who are MARRIED to thin women who only after YEARS of being married realized that their true heart belongs to the fuller figured woman.
> It always strikes me as funny how people tend to assume that if you are morbidly obese you must not (and in several cases I have been told that I SHOULD NOT) have an ideal. I've been told that I shouldn't be picky and choosy--because God forbid I end up alone and desperate (eyeroll). I've been told that I should look past the outside and see what's on the inside. For me that is not possible. I know what I like and I like tall thin attractive men who can keep up with me mentally, make me laugh and whom are not fixated on fulfilling their obesity fantasies. I've been told that makes me shallow--but I don't care. I know what attracts me and I do not feel as if I should just take whomever comes along "just because I am ssbbw" who by typical media and societal standards should be a pathetic, desperate and clingy schoolmarm. I do not feel that I would have to date people I am not attracted to because that's what SOCIETY says I should be doing. I have my preferences--just as you do.
> I'll be the first to admit that size DOES matter--to me. I would be terrified of hurting someone physically whom weighed (in my case) 10 times smaller than I do.


 People telling you what you 'should' want and do and feel, do so because yoy refuse to fit inside their expectations of you. You threaten their comfort level and control (lack of it, specifically).
Stay true to yourself. As Regan Chastain says, you're in charge of yiur own underpants. No one else is. Live your life the way you want and be happy.


----------



## Macanudo (Jun 7, 2013)

I tought this topic was fake. seriously that can't be real.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 8, 2013)

Macanudo said:


> I tought this topic was fake. seriously that can't be real.



I do not know if this particular person is a "real" person. By reading most of the other postings it seems as if everyone believes this person to be a troll who has posted here on several occasions with different screen names. I have been friendly with smaller men, one in particular who comes here to read the forums is 4'10" and said he weighed (I think) 80 lbs. There ARE smaller men out there who want to be taken seriously and even if the original op is a fake, I believe that some things can be learned by the answers that are given.


----------



## tinyman (Jun 8, 2013)

First I would like to thank you all
Secondly, I'm not a people annoying
that's all I am a man reported a 29-year-old, however I am very skinny and tiny my weight is only 54 lbs , my height is only 4.7 and my problem I like big women ( bbw and ssbbw ) And I ask why huge women don't like little man .. In the end, accept my apologies


----------



## tinyman (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I do not know if this particular person is a "real" person. By reading most of the other postings it seems as if everyone believes this person to be a troll who has posted here on several occasions with different screen names. I have been friendly with smaller men, one in particular who comes here to read the forums is 4'10" and said he weighed (I think) 80 lbs. There ARE smaller men out there who want to be taken seriously and even if the original op is a fake, I believe that some things can be learned by the answers that are given.



thanks a lot ... but I'm not this guy


----------



## tinyman (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> As with ANY dating site (this place not being one of those) each person will try to find that one person who fits their ideal. As one of the larger ssbbw's on this site I'd like to say that I've read many, many dating profiles on the typical "BBW" sites. I do not fit 99.9% of them. I've also experienced the fantasy daters, the feeders who hide who they really are, the guys who think that anything over a size 18 is TOO big, the men who think that if you weight less than 400 lbs you are too small, the men who come across as serial daters (meaning that they date multiples of women, all unknowing of one another) at the same time, and men who are MARRIED to thin women who only after YEARS of being married realized that their true heart belongs to the fuller figured woman.
> It always strikes me as funny how people tend to assume that if you are morbidly obese you must not (and in several cases I have been told that I SHOULD NOT) have an ideal. I've been told that I shouldn't be picky and choosy--because God forbid I end up alone and desperate (eyeroll). I've been told that I should look past the outside and see what's on the inside. For me that is not possible. I know what I like and I like tall thin attractive men who can keep up with me mentally, make me laugh and whom are not fixated on fulfilling their obesity fantasies. I've been told that makes me shallow--but I don't care. I know what attracts me and I do not feel as if I should just take whomever comes along "just because I am ssbbw" who by typical media and societal standards should be a pathetic, desperate and clingy schoolmarm. I do not feel that I would have to date people I am not attracted to because that's what SOCIETY says I should be doing. I have my preferences--just as you do.
> I'll be the first to admit that size DOES matter--to me. I would be terrified of hurting someone physically whom weighed (in my case) 10 times smaller than I do.





bbw and ssbbw is realy hot girl ... me to I would be terrified of hurting someone physically whom weighed 10 times bigger than me


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 8, 2013)

What a weirdo!



tinyman said:


> First I would like to thank you all
> Secondly, I'm not a people annoying
> that's all I am a man reported a 29-year-old, however I am very skinny and tiny my weight is only 54 lbs , my height is only 4.7 and my problem I like big women ( bbw and ssbbw ) And I ask why huge women don't like little man .. In the end, accept my apologies


----------



## swordchick (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh no, that is ridiculous!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> He did post "his photo," by which I mean a photo of an incredibly anorexic man that he pulled off the internet. I reported it because it was so horrific and was not actually a pic of him. Guess the mods agreed.


----------



## olwen (Jun 8, 2013)

tinyman said:


> First I would like to thank you all
> Secondly, I'm not a people annoying
> that's all I am a man reported a 29-year-old, however I am very skinny and tiny my weight is only 54 lbs , my height is only 4.7 and my problem I like big women ( bbw and ssbbw ) And I ask why huge women don't like little man .. In the end, accept my apologies



Even at 4'7", 54lbs would mean you are dead. A severely anorexic woman at 5'0" would weigh 80lbs. A child at 4'7" weighs a good 90lbs. And little people tend to be chubby. If you're gonna go with this fantasy at least make an effort to get the math right.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 9, 2013)

olwen said:


> Even at 4'7", 54lbs would mean you are dead. A severely anorexic woman at 5'0" would weigh 80lbs. A child at 4'7" weighs a good 90lbs. And little people tend to be chubby. If you're gonna go with this fantasy at least make an effort to get the math right.



The Rush University Medical Center website's height and weight chart says the ideal weight for a person who is 4' 7" tall is 68 - 84 lbs. 54 lbs. is highly unlikely to say the least. If a person were alive at that weight, they'd be so malnourished as to be in a hospital.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 9, 2013)

i can't believe anyone would take this seriously  SMH


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Jun 11, 2013)

I keep picturing a three foot version of Balki Bartokomous.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2013)

olwen said:


> Even at 4'7", 54lbs would mean you are dead. A severely anorexic woman at 5'0" would weigh 80lbs. A child at 4'7" weighs a good 90lbs. And little people tend to be chubby. If you're gonna go with this fantasy at least make an effort to get the math right.



Math rep!!!!!


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 11, 2013)

All this math hurts my brain. I'm a guy, but maybe Barbie was right when she says math is hard.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2013)

olwen said:


> Even at 4'7", 54lbs would mean you are dead. A severely anorexic woman at 5'0" would weigh 80lbs. A child at 4'7" weighs a good 90lbs. And little people tend to be chubby. If you're gonna go with this fantasy at least make an effort to get the math right.



*I*t's possible that WWE's Hornswoggle has joined the DIMS community!


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jun 11, 2013)

tonynyc said:


> *I*t's possible that WWE's Hornswoggle has joined the DIMS community!




Maybe it's Mr. Mxyzptlk!


----------

